# Most extreme prep item



## beavervallyranch (Mar 18, 2017)

What would you say is your most extreme prep item? Land? Guns? 5000 sf underground bunker with a tennis court? Like *******, I often wonder if I take it to far.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

With this N. Korea problem I recently popped for a Geiger counter and potassium iodide tablets . Been considering it for years but expensive for my budget.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C89OZPG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ALA3334/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I've always known that I needed some radiation protection but it seemed to unlikely and expensive to purchase. Even a year after a nuclear event many foods like milk and fresh fish are unsafe to eat and this will help us determine what is safe.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Top 7 Geiger Counters & How they work | Father Son Preppers

if anyone is curious about what geiger counters are recommended ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, that depends on how you define "extreme". I have stored food and water, medical supplies, guns and more than enough ammunition, SHTF trade items, multiple ways to heat and light my house, get home bags in the cars, EMP-protected electronics and a grid-isolated 12 volt power supply. 

Some people might consider these things unusual; but as a prepper, I don't view any of them as extreme.

I guess I don't have any extreme preps. I'm just your run of the mill, ordinary, everyday tinfoil-hat prepper.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

beavervallyranch said:


> Like *******, I often wonder if I take it to far.


Tell us your own extreme prep and doctor ******* will tell you if that is too extreme. 

In my case, I really can't count the farm & equipment, as that is not 100% dedicated to prepping... it is our home & lifestyle. Guess it would have to be my solar power goods, as they are rather expensive & not used but in storage in the barn. If I had it to do over again, when building the house I would have integrated solar into the construction but I went traditional with a whole house generator. Now I'd rather have a solar backup when the grid is down as opposed to fuel based. So to compensate, I purchased a dozen 280w panels, a Grundfos Flex well pump with associated controllers/gear and a couple of Humless solar generators. Intent is to have some basic electrical needs handled by my system.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

John Galt said:


> With this N. Korea problem I recently popped for a Geiger counter and potassium iodide tablets . Been considering it for years but expensive for my budget.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C89OZPG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ALA3334/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I've always known that I needed some radiation protection but it seemed to unlikely and expensive to purchase. Even a year after a nuclear event many foods like milk and fresh fish are unsafe to eat and this will help us determine what is safe.


Don't be silly John, that's not being extreme as I have both.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you mean our most extreme. It would have to be the land. We made a decisions 40 years ago this was our last stand. Took a risk and purchased the farm. And it was on from there. After 40 years it is much more than just land now. It is now positioned to serve us to the end and generations to come. 
Someone had to bring up generators. Did not need ours this winter for anything. Time to go out drain the fuel use it in lawn mower, fill them up with fresh fuel.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My thought is you can never go to far. It doesn't fit in my garage and it gets horrible gas mileage. Lets call it an extreme dream. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Being on this web site for all to see, including big brother.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Honestly it's my fitness...and IMO it's the most overlooked prepping item, well I guess it's not an item but you get the point. Even though I have a ton of ammo I challenge myself every day physically. Whether it's lifting weights, eating healthy or running in the woods with sandbags at 0530 I'm up and working out.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Sold paid for home and built new home on 13 mountain acres bordering a national forest in East Tennessee ..... got chickens, standby whole house genny, etc. I won't state how much ammo I've reloaded.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> My thought is you can never go to far. It doesn't fit in my garage and it gets horrible gas mileage. Lets call it an extreme dream. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> View attachment 44289


Spent time in an earlier model, M1, with a 105MM M68 gun.

I have had a Radalert 50 Geiger counter for 15 years, works great, have two test sources for it, radium and thorium.

I do background check at least once a week with it.

Operates off a 9 volt battery and is very sensitive, covers alpha, beta and gamma.

They have an advanced model today the 100.

You can get a CD Victoreen CDv-700 to do the job.

The higher number jobs like the 710 or 750 are cloud chamber types, if levels are read with those, kiss your ass good by.

Also have a dozen CD-742 dosimiter pens and charger, they measure total rads you are exposed to.

In today's world, this would be standard not extreme equipment.


----------



## beavervallyranch (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks all. I guess a couple of my more extreme preps would be 2000 gallons of gas and 2000 gallons of propane. I use the fuel out of the tank for cars and generators, and then top off every 300 gallons to keep it fresh. I filled the gas tank when gas dropped to $1.45 so I saved a bunch when it went back over $2.00. I keep one 1000 gallon propane tank full all the time and keep the 2 500 gallon tanks topped off. I keep a large supply of propane because it runs one generator, fridg, 3 freezers and the house.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

In my limited research on Geiger counters some are so sensitive they max out at a low level. The model I chose goes fairly high before maxing out. 
It is a popular model in Japan for testing food and air after the nuclear reactor incident they had after the tsunami.


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't know about 'extreme' prep, but when I'm worried about radiation, this is what I grab








I toyed with the idea of getting a longer range unit, but they are way out of my budget


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I have tried to do the homestead lifestyle, camping/hiking hobbies rather than concentrate on prepping . I bought land and remodeled a home to be self reliant/ survivable . Got a nice camper setup to leave in less than a half our if needed. So somethings it is hard to say are the multiple chain saws a prepping item or just something for the homestead. Same with multiple fuel types in storage, tools, cooking methods, trailers/tents, shot guns- most items are dual or triple purpose. 

Prepping only with no homestead/ camping/ hobby purpose - multiple AR 15 rifles, Protective mask, flack vest, helmets. 

Most extreme thing I have been thinking about - buying or building a wagon and training two cows to pull it. Many animal have been used as draft animals mules, horses , oxen - cattle most common in North America. Two cows cannot pull as much as two steers especially when pregnant but steers cannot reproduce thus thinking about training two heifers. It would be a huge investment of time as you have to start training them when they are just weeks old. Putting them in a yoke and getting them used to being led around for a year before you get them big enough to start pulling some lite loads. I would have to buy or trade for mules or horses but the cattle I already have.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Pinzgauer 6x6.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Pinzgauer 6x6.


I'm jealous


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have had a Radalert 50 Geiger counter for 15 years, works great, have two test sources for it, radium and thorium.
> 
> I do background check at least once a week with it.
> 
> .


I found an exciting new way to test the Geiger counter. I had a medical test yesterday where they put a radioactive solution in my blood so I asked the Dr if I would now set off a Geiger counter. She pulled out a Geiger counter and I overloaded it. She told me I'd set off a Geiger counter for about 3 days so I tested my Geiger counter this morning. The high radiation alarm started shrilling as soon as I turned it on. It can pick me up until I'm about 10' away.

Cool in a scary sort of way.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

John Galt said:


> I found an exciting new way to test the Geiger counter. I had a medical test yesterday where they put a radioactive solution in my blood so I asked the Dr if I would now set off a Geiger counter. She pulled out a Geiger counter and I overloaded it. She told me I'd set off a Geiger counter for about 3 days so I tested my Geiger counter this morning. The high radiation alarm started shrilling as soon as I turned it on. It can pick me up until I'm about 10' away.
> 
> Cool in a scary sort of way.


That is one scenario you can't run away from.

How long before it dissipates?

Can you read at night without support light?

Hope you don't have anything serious to have had it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

They told me I'd pee it out in about 3 days. Yesterday (24 hours after they gave me the stuff) I was at 410 micro seiverts/hr. I tested today just for fun and got a reading of 69 micro seiverts/hr. Background readings here are 13. Unfortunately I still have to use a light to read but she who must be obeyed is keeping her distance after seeing yesterday's reading.

Had a bit of a health problem so the ER room gave me all sorts of fun tests and a lolly-pop. But I'm still kicking and tests show I've got a lot of miles left in me assuming I seriously reduce the amount of sawdust I breath so I'm putting some serious upgrades into my shop vacuum system and face masks. I refuse to be the guy in the store with an oxygen bottle. 
According to the tests and treadmill even with my little problem I'm still in better physical condition than most guys my age. @SOCOM42


----------

